# Somewhere warm in USA Feb.20 week



## jules54 (Jan 31, 2016)

Texas, Arizona, South Florida.
Looking for somewhere warm for a couple that had to cancel their trip to Cancun because of the bug bite alert.

Week of Feb. 20 sat or sun check-in.

Consider all offers

Please PM,Text or Call
402-432-6706


----------



## abc31 (Jan 31, 2016)

*South Padre Island Texas*

Hi,
I can get you a one bedroom at Royal Beach and Tennis Resort on South Padre Island, Texas for that week. It would be $500 for the week.  

Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks,
Amy
abcassidy@hotmail.com


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2016)

$500 for the NIGHT or for the WEEK?


----------



## abc31 (Jan 31, 2016)

I meant for the week. I edited my post. Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## jules54 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Warm over 65 degrees*

Thanks for the PM I have received. I should have really been more specific. Warm means hopefully 70 degrees during the day. These guests had to cancel their Mexico BABYMOON because of the alerts. They really want somewhere warm.


----------



## cjgiven (Feb 3, 2016)

I have Daytona Seabreeze ocean front 5 days beginning 2/29 through 3/5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 3, 2016)

jules54 said:


> Texas, Arizona, South Florida.
> Looking for somewhere warm for a couple that had to cancel their trip to Cancun because of the bug bite alert.
> 
> Week of Feb. 20 sat or sun check-in.
> ...


Hi,

We can offer you a King-bed Jacuzzi suite with living room, full kitchen and Queen sofa bed. Sleeps 4. Located in a resort in Kissimmee, near Orlando, Florida. 5-10 minutes drive to Disney gate. 

Sunday check in - 21 to 28 February. Only $450.00 for the week.

This is part of a 2 bedroom lockout with another identical unit. Cost of both is $950.00 usually.

http://orlandoholiday.wix.com/index

Text 914-713-5558


----------



## jules54 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone we found them something in Ft. Lauderdale at a Wyndham Resort.


----------

